# Wiring connection through armrest



## thebigob (Mar 7, 2015)

Does anyone know what the wire that runs through the armrest is for? And is there an easy way to disconnect it? The end of the wire sits in the bottom back of the armrest and connects to another wire that i assume goes towards the rear of the car.


----------

